# flooding?



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I was looking at some properties over Santo Isidoro way and realised some are not much above the current sea level. Given last weeks flooding in North West England, the recent flooding in EU land and Paris discussions on Global Warming I have tried to find information of the low lying areas of costal Portugal and if they are at increased risk of flooding due to increase in sea level and change in weather or if there is a difficulty in getting flood insurance in these areas? 

Anyone know any things about this?

Here's a quote from the font of all knowledge. Portugal in global climate risk top 20

_*""Sea levels along the shores of mainland Portugal have been rising annually over the past decade by more than four millimetres, twice as much as in the previous two decades, according to a report commissioned by the government and published last year.
Increases in average summer temperatures of 1ºC to 2ºC in the Azores, 2ºC to 3ºC in Madeira and up to 7ºC on mainland Portugal have been predicted by climate specialists.""*_


----------

